# Which one would you choose?



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

I would be a tree, a lonely tree, a great tree, towering above all else in the forest. And when it came time for me to pass, I would fall over, and leave behind a massive foundation for many new shrubs to grow off of.

Option 1.


----------



## Nayru (Mar 17, 2011)

ItsEvan said:


> I would be a tree, a lonely tree, a great tree, towering above all else in the forest. And when it came time for me to pass, I would fall over, and leave behind a massive foundation for many new shrubs to grow off of.
> 
> Option 1.


wow that is a powerful piece! Deep... also it isn't just about you, it's about giving and contributing to the shrubs. Which is also another expression of love, isn't it?


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

I'd choose love. Definitely love. Nothing beats loving and being loved in return. It's the_ reason_.

And I say this as someone who is lucky enough to have love AND a successful career.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

Nayru said:


> wow, how interesting. Pretty much all NT's choose the first option, most SP's answer the second, and NF's are pretty equally divided.


Or, rather SF than SP?


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

Nayru said:


> wow that is a powerful piece! Deep... also it isn't just about you, it's about giving and contributing to the shrubs. Which is also another expression of love, isn't it?


You don't need to create a child in order to create a legacy.


----------



## Nayru (Mar 17, 2011)

ItsEvan said:


> You don't need to create a child in order to create a legacy.


yeah, especially if you have much more valuable contributions to make than to create a child (which of course also is a valuable contribution hopefully)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't want either of those choices because they both suck. What's the point in accomplishing great things if you have no one to share them with? All you'd have are the shallow affections of the people only faintly affiliated to you. Also, what's the point of being loved if you're a worthless waste of space? You wouldn't deserve it.

So having said that, I would want a mixture of both with a heavy leaning toward #1. I don't need to be loved by everyone (although I wouldn't mind), just the people who want to be a part of my life as long as I can accomplish the majority and the major goals I've laid out for myself.


----------



## Nayru (Mar 17, 2011)

Lexie said:


> I'd choose love. Definitely love. Nothing beats loving and being loved in return. It's the_ reason_.
> 
> And I say this as someone who is lucky enough to have love AND a successful career.


Congrats!

I like your profile picture XD fits in great with your post


----------



## Transcendence (Apr 25, 2011)

Number 1. 

Duh.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

I have both, why would I give one up?


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

ItsEvan said:


> I would be a tree, a lonely tree, a great tree, towering above all else in the forest. And when it came time for me to pass, I would fall over, and leave behind a massive foundation for many new shrubs to grow off of.
> 
> Option 1.





nayru said:


> wow that is a powerful piece! Deep... also it isn't just about you, it's about giving and contributing to the shrubs. Which is also another expression of love, isn't it?


Except that when the giant tree falls down, it will kill a whole bunch of other poor innocent shrub and smaller trees (and perhaps animals <or even humans!>) that happens to be on the spot where the giant tree falls upon.....

very altruistic indeed


----------



## ItsEvan (Aug 4, 2011)

childofprodigy said:


> Except that when the giant tree falls down, it will kill a whole bunch of other poor innocent shrub and smaller trees (and perhaps animals <or even humans!>) that happens to be on the spot where the giant tree falls upon.....
> 
> very altruistic indeed


Well... I never meant it to go in that direction, but I suppose to humor you, there's always pain in someones passing for everyone involved in their life, family members, friends, co-workers, colleagues, even rivals.

Ultimately, I can't tell you how to think about my metaphor, so it's really up to the beholder to decide how literal or figurative they wanted it to be.


----------



## Xavier (Sep 19, 2010)

If I could choose between accomplishing only 5% of what I want now or being in a 100% incredible relationship, I would choose option 1 without hesitation.


----------



## Phantasma (Jul 18, 2011)

First option.


----------



## ALNF1031 (Jul 27, 2011)

So, what if I make one of my goals in life "To be loved by everyone". What then?


----------



## SteffSweetlySour (May 4, 2010)

I have to go with option one... Most of the things I want to accomplish have a lot to do with others, so if I chose option two it would be an entirely selfish decision, and I just couldn't do it... Also I'm not sure I even get lonely like most people, I always have enough going on in my head to not worry about having a SO around...


----------



## SteffSweetlySour (May 4, 2010)

Alddous1031 said:


> So, what if I make one of my goals in life "To be loved by everyone". What then?


 Then you're a highly unrealistic individual...  Choosing having a thieving career full of awesome accomplishments or a Happy home life is an extremely common real life decisions... But Having everyone love you... EVERYONE??? Not even God, any God to whom you subscribe, can do that... So if that's your life ambition, prepare for disappointment my friend...


----------



## Einsteinette (Jan 19, 2011)

If you think about it being happy is about liking your self and being loved by some one although a great thing doesn't make me feel better about my self , my accomplishments on the other hand does Ergo option 1 without hesitation.


----------



## AkiKaza (Jun 1, 2010)

1.

If I picked two, I don't think I could live with myself...


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

I am somewhat of a perfectionist but also extremely apathetic. This means if I engage in doing something I wish it to meet the highest possible standards that I have observed to date, but generally I don’t care about much so I rarely get started doing anything.
In addition I don’t consider myself to be particularly intelligent although I naturally am as logical as possible within my capacity.

All this to say I seriously doubt I could properly achieve any of the few things I would like to, and to break the trend I would go for option 2 so that when the shit hits the fan I might have a network of people upon which I could rely.

Even if I were to entertain the idea of achieving all that I would like to, once achieved it would probably lose all meaning to me as with most things in my life but I would probably still have a fair amount of my life to live. I am by no means a people person but they do occasionally provide somewhat decent distractions for passing the time.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

There is an obvious paradox there lol... well i want to find real love in my life, thats what i want to accomplish in my life and i want free food (off course) so if i want that, i will choose 1 of course because i will accomplish everything that i wanted!... oh wait, please re make this threat again, or at least put except in your first premise.

But seriously, i think that i will never be satisficed or never will reach the perfection of my goals, so, technically acomplishing things will never be real for me because i dont have a goal and i will always want more, so i will choose the second option.


----------



## Sonya Awesum (Sep 11, 2011)

First. I don't need relationships to be happy. The fact that I am succeeding in everything I want to is just awesome right there.

Edit : Plus, 1 = Poof! The birth of a God! ME! HAHAHAHAA ! HAHAHAHAHAHAH !!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 
I'm serious.


----------



## TPlume (Aug 27, 2011)

Nayru said:


> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> 
> ...


practically I think both of them suck, I would prefer a balance.... but if I had to choose between the two extremes, the first one would be better.


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

Number one easily, I don't even mind.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Most introverts (like myself) would probably choose option 1.


----------



## princess82 (Sep 30, 2011)

i'd choose two


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Hands down the first one. Finishing everything would be AWESOME.


----------



## kinetickyle (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll choose door #1. I'm the only person that I have to live with every day of my life, so I should focus on making myself happy rather than muck about with another person.


----------



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

The first one most definitely. I'd rather be remembered for something great than be remembered by a few loved ones. It makes a bigger impact on the whole. 

Really though, no matter how many people love you, you are and always will be completely alone.

Nobody else can penetrate your mind and experience your life with you.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

Nayru said:


> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> 
> ...


#1...money can buy you a form of love...


----------



## Aaron Boal (Jun 2, 2011)

To be honest, the first one. Love is over-rated. Besides, if my accomplishments last forever, that is all that I wish for. I will be known for eternity or until 2012.

Sorry couldn't keep a straight face as I wrote that last bit.


----------



## TAHTGUY (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, after thinking about my depressive love problems crawling at me, it makes me wanna choose second, but... I'd feel horrible by being a lazy, stupid human being whose life is pointless. I choose first, that way I'd feel less miserable.


----------



## mr. rozay (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd have to go with option 2,

seriously... I honestly have so much doubt about the knowledge we supposedly know. 

I would rather go explore things with the most perfect and greatest love of my life. if we're dirt poor we can go on hobo adventures, and just enjoy the things we don't know. 

whats that saying, "ignorance is bliss." 

I'd have to say I'd be a much happier person if I didn't know the things I knew.


second. 

what if someone was able to objectively prove that all we know is nothing. The legacy that you thought you had, would drop into an empty abyss, and if it was looked back at, you would be viewed as a fool. Along with all that so called confidence you had.


----------



## 27377 (Sep 20, 2011)

I see most NTs chose 1. Think most NFs would choose 2.


----------



## Master of Visibility (Nov 5, 2011)

The problem I have is question two entails losing control of everything. Something most NT's wouldn't dare chose, no matter the result.


----------



## AmberJorr (Sep 23, 2009)

Option 1


The question reveals NT priorities quite nicely. Of course in real life it is possible to have a mixture of both options if you're lucky and plan accordingly.


----------



## DMack (Aug 16, 2011)

As a ENTP I would challange the premise and die trying to do both and achieving neither.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Well...strange that we were given a rule (pick 'one') and very few challenged it.

Me however, would chose both and would make both happen.

"There is no spoon".


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd think I'd be a lot more comfortable with number one in all honesty. I've never been to big on love.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Nayru said:


> If you had to choose between:
> 
> 1) Accomplishing EVERYTHING you wanted to accomplish in your life, but not be loved
> 
> ...


Hmm ...

False dichotomy. The end.


----------



## affezwilling (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, did it actually take this long for a group of NTs to finally stop and realize that the rules (i.e. pick one or the other) could be bent to obtain both. It's like those questions "If you could only do one (insert random activity here, ex. eat 1 food or watch 1 movie) for the rest of your life what would it be?" My answer has always been "E. none of the above", especially when option "D" is "all of the above".


----------



## Aedesia (Nov 17, 2011)

First, honestly. I hold knowledge and self sufficiency to a higher value than I have done any of my romantic relationships. Plus, I have some pretty awesome goals and I'd drop everyone I know in a second to be able to achieve them.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

mr. rozay said:


> I'd have to go with option 2,
> 
> seriously... I honestly have so much doubt about the knowledge we supposedly know.
> 
> ...


Who is the greater fool, the one who realizes he knows nothing or the one who thinks he understands?

Btw, I would definitely choose option 2.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

What if one of the things i wanted to accomplish was to be loved in an incredible relationship?

BOOM problem solved :J


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

First answer. 


Because this:


----------



## Murky Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

^That is a brilliant comic. 

As for the choice. Well, others have already pointed out that it's a false dichotomy. If we ignore that though, I would go with option 1. In part because I doubt my ability to have a meaningful romantic relationship, so option 2 isn't really a choice in the first place.


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

I don't know if anyone here has seen 17 Again, so I'll recap the bit I'm going to refer to. Chandler from Friends got his girlfriend pregnant when he was 17 and looked like Zac Efron. He married her instead of going to college, and he spent the rest of his life bitching about it. If I chose option 2, I'd be like that. I feel at the moment that I have academic potential and I could do well in whichever career path I do end up following. If I chose to be loved and not successful, I'd resent the people who love me for holding me back. Most of all, I'd resent myself for failing. I'd have let down the ambitious teenager that I am currently. That would probably cause me to withdraw and lash out on those who love me. Then they'd eventually stop loving me. I would be alone and ashamed. That's a lose-lose scenario. Therefore, I'd choose option 1.


----------



## hylogenesis (Apr 26, 2012)

I'd rather accomplish everything and not be loved...

Clearly, I have trouble with people. But hell, if I knew every species of flower in the world, it wouldn't even matter.
Plus, I'd be happy knowing I finally accomplished _something_. And hell, if I never accomplished anything despite trying, at least I'd still have something to take away...


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I would choose the first option. Knowing things is who I am, and I really don't know if I could pull off any kind of romantic relationship ever. 
I'm assuming I would still have pets and pleasant conversation with colleagues and clients, though. Without that both would be horrible, and I'm not sure which one I would pick. Genius needs an audience, as was said by Sherlock Holmes. I won't say I'm a genius, but I would like to be able to tell someone or have someone around while I do something clever, or else it doesn't mean anything. :laughing:


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Easy choice for me.

1.

Frequent loveless encounters and companionships are much more satisfying than being an inevitable failure at nearly everything you try.

Also... after she dies?

Edit - its important to realize the scope of not being able to achieve anything. It completely outweighs 1 pro.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

What if one of my aspirations was to be in a loving relationship? I mean, if I'm getting EVERYTHING, and that would count as a part of EVERYTHING I want, then the first, obviously.

Besides, success means money. Money can't by happiness; it is happiness.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

A man who would love me as a boring, unaccomplished person and who wouldn't inspire me to be my best isn't the type of man I could fall in love with.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Accomplishments are neither huggable nor eternal; love is huggable, at least.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

Saira said:


> A man who would love me as a boring, unaccomplished person and who wouldn't inspire me to be my best isn't the type of man I could fall in love with.


You don't sound like someone who would just give up, though. So, what about a man who would encourage and support you in all of your grand, yet ultimately fruitless, endeavors? Are success and accomplishment the only important parts or does the drive to succeed and accomplish stand on its own merit?

Personally, I'd way rather spend my life striving yet failing than just easily accomplish everything I set out to do. It's no fun and it's not rewarding if it isn't a challenge. That alone makes the second option better than the first. Adding a trustworthy companion and faithful lover to that is sweet bonus.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

No. 2. It depresses me that so many people are choosing the first one.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Saira said:


> A man who would love me as a boring, unaccomplished person and who wouldn't inspire me to be my best isn't the type of man I could fall in love with.


I don't see how being "accomplished" has anything to do with why anyone falls in love, unless it's just clinging to someone with high status.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

MyName said:


> I don't see how being "accomplished" has anything to do with why anyone falls in love, unless it's just clinging to someone with high status.


Accomplished doesn't necessarily mean social status or money. It just means you are someone who fights for the improvement of your life, for new experiences. It can be something as simple as wanting to go skydiving. It means having dreams and making them real. Without any dreams and plans for future, you would become empty, lazy and purposeless. I want a passionate life, I don't _ever_ want to give up fighting for what I want. Exchanging your passion for someone to cuddle with isn't worth it in my opinion. I'm not saying falling in love with a spineless person isn't impossible, I just said I'd never want that to happen to me.



Bumblyjack said:


> You don't sound like someone who would just give up, though. So, what about a man who would encourage and support you in all of your grand, yet ultimately fruitless, endeavors? Are success and accomplishment the only important parts or does the drive to succeed and accomplish stand on its own merit?
> 
> Personally, I'd way rather spend my life striving yet failing than just easily accomplish everything I set out to do. It's no fun and it's not rewarding if it isn't a challenge. That alone makes the second option better than the first. Adding a trustworthy companion and faithful lover to that is sweet bonus.


Thank you. 

I agree, it doesn't matter that much if you don't accomplish everything, but it's important to *keep fighting*. It would be great to have a supportive, encouraging man at your side. But that's not enough for me. Accomplishing nothing I wanted would make me miserable, even if I had someone who loved me.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Saira said:


> Accomplished doesn't necessarily mean social status or money. It just means you are someone who fights for the improvement of your life, for new experiences. It can be something as simple as wanting to go skydiving. It means having dreams and making them real. Without any dreams and plans for future, you would become empty, lazy and purposeless. I want a passionate life, I don't _ever_ want to give up fighting for what I want. Exchanging your passion for someone to cuddle with isn't worth it in my opinion. I'm not saying falling in love with a spineless person isn't impossible, I just said I'd never want that to happen to me.


Well, the OP doesn't say anything about not _trying_. You'd just fail to attain most your ambitions.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

@_MyName_



Saira said:


> Accomplishing nothing I wanted would make me miserable, even if I had someone who loved me.


I think I made it clear enough why I'd choose the first option.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Obviously the first one. My goals are: immortality, omniscience and deity-hood.


----------

